# Is trading into Disney Vacation Club via RCI possible?



## lizfox (Mar 5, 2009)

I guess I'm pretty behind on my timeshare news, but I just realized that several Disney Vacation Club timeshares are now affiliated with RCI.  Is it possible to exchange into DVC in the Orlando area and if so, how hard are the exchanges (I haven't been able to pull a single DVC timeshare yet).


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 5, 2009)

me neither.

seems it is pretty hard.

you might try calling and see if they can get you one.

that say HGVC and Wnydham Bonnett Creek are showing up. HGVC in May, Sept, Oct, Dec. Only saw Wyndham in Sept.

before never saw WBC - saw HGVC but only in Sept.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 5, 2009)

It takes a pretty good trader to get the DVC weeks.  So it depends what you are using to search, but yes, it is very possible to get DVC weeks.  I posted a huge sighting of weeks just this morning, mostly for fall and early winter, 2009-2010.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 5, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It takes a pretty good trader to get the DVC weeks.  So it depends what you are using to search, but yes, it is very possible to get DVC weeks.  I posted a huge sighting of weeks just this morning, mostly for fall and early winter, 2009-2010.



can an RCI weeks get dvc week. i have a good trader but do they mix weeks and points?

new to this. i have II so i decided to be able to trade with both major systems. we will see.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 5, 2009)

There is a lot of info. and lots of sightings on the TUG Sightings board about exchanging for DVC with RCI.

Here is the major Exchange Board Thread on the topic - RCI & DVC


----------



## Stricky (Mar 5, 2009)

I think a lot of it has to do with the relationship between RCI and DVC having only started 1/1/09. DVC weeks are only available if they are deposited in RCI and it will probably take a while for DVC members to catch on and explore outside DVC or II. Plus with the number of RCI members vs DVC members any deposited weeks would probably be gone quick.

_Please note that the opinions expressed above are my own. Since I am new at this also, you should probably ignor them._


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 5, 2009)

Stricky said:


> I think a lot of it has to do with the relationship between RCI and DVC having only started 1/1/09. DVC weeks are only available if they are deposited in RCI and it will probably take a while for DVC members to catch on and explore outside DVC or II. Plus with the number of RCI members vs DVC members any deposited weeks would probably be gone quick.
> 
> _Please note that the opinions expressed above are my own. Since I am new at this also, you should probably ignor them._



There are well over 100 DVC weeks available right now on RCI.  The relationship between RCI and DVC seems right on track to me.  I intend to exchange into DVC whenever I can, both through RCI weeks and RCI points.  

The inventory in RCI today is far more than I ever saw on II.  It just looks to me as if RCI doesn't hide inventory, they put it out for all to see.  If you look at the sightings board here, you will see the numbers.


----------



## Catira (Mar 5, 2009)

I just got off rci website and they had additional inventory that was not there earlier in the day. Saw the following dates at DVC December 19, 20 and then Jan. 2. I have an RCI points account, not sure if this is what is different than those with a week they have to deposit into RCI.

Good luck


----------



## gmarine (Mar 5, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There are well over 100 DVC weeks available right now on RCI.  The relationship between RCI and DVC seems right on track to me.  I intend to exchange into DVC whenever I can, both through RCI weeks and RCI points.
> 
> The inventory in RCI today is far more than I ever saw on II.  It just looks to me as if RCI doesn't hide inventory, they put it out for all to see.  If you look at the sightings board here, you will see the numbers.



I think there are two reasons so much inventory is showing up. First, many RCI owners are not aware or have just recently become aware of DVC being available. When DVC was with II there were also constant ongoing searches taking most of the DVC deposits before they were visible.

The second reason is that part of the DVC-RCI agreement probably was that DVC give RCI a certain amount of units from the start.


----------



## lizfox (Mar 6, 2009)

I actually have three different timeshare weeks banked and I couldn't pull a single DVC with any of these weeks.  The one timeshare I own that would be a great trader in Laguna Beach is never banked because I always rent it.  I placed an ongoing search with my St. Croix week at Hotel on the Cay hoping I will get lucky.


----------



## JamminJoe (Mar 6, 2009)

I was able to get a week at DVC Boardwalk Villas (11/28-12/5/09) with my Points account, there was a pretty good amound of availability at a few different DVC resorts on the Points side, not sure about the Weeks side as I don't have a banked week to search with.


----------



## shar (Mar 7, 2009)

I was able to see this morning two DV resorts with weeks for summer and fall 2009.  This is using a strong trader.  

Shar


----------



## Carol C (Mar 7, 2009)

spiceycat said:


> me neither.
> 
> seems it is pretty hard.
> 
> ...



Hey, it's spiceycat from the Dis boards!  

spicey...do you know if RCI charges the $95 that II charged for exchangers into DVC?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, they do.  (And, really, it's DVC doing the charging, payable on check-in.)


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 7, 2009)

i haven't been with rci in many years so i just wanted to know if a sdo winter week will be able to trade into dvc. when they were iwth II i was able to trade with the same unit.

i hope i am not disappointed with my decision to go with rci, as i already have an II account with my other units.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 7, 2009)

*It's $95 for nothing*



bnoble said:


> Yes, they do.  (And, really, it's DVC doing the charging, payable on check-in.)



And just to be perfectly clear you are simply paying a trade penalty - you get NOTHING for the $95 as all the so called "features" (transportation, ridiculous and worthless delivery of overpriced trinkets to your unit, etc) are already paid for and included by the owner of the deposited time. The $95 is just pure profit for DVC but if you want to stay there using a trade you have no choice but to pay. If it's worth it is up to you, and to try it once is recommended so you know you're not missing anything. But I prefer the often larger, higher quality and better equipped off site timeshares that surround  Orlando vs the DVC units and the continuous immersion in everything Disney. About 1 or 2 days of that is all we can possibly stand.  There is so much more than Disney in Orkando and an off site resort makes it much easier to enjoy.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2009)

pointsjunkie said:


> i haven't been with rci in many years so i just wanted to know if a sdo winter week will be able to trade into dvc. when they were iwth II i was able to trade with the same unit.
> 
> i hope i am not disappointed with my decision to go with rci, as i already have an II account with my other units.



Hi Barbra - for a sightings Request, go to the Sightings and Distress Board under the Lounge Board and post a request, and other members will respond.


----------

